# How to become a fulfillment Service



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

So, we have 3 manuals and an auto press... we have plenty of capacity for a lot more work. 

What is the best way to market to be a fulfillment service provider? 

Our turn around times are range from 1-4 days!

And that is something we want to pride ourselves on!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Vast majority of fulfillment orders are a single item.

You ready to start _screen printing_ single items?


----------



## thecheap (Jun 12, 2013)

can I fulfillment a single item but with sublimation, cut and sew method, it that work?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

thecheap said:


> can I fulfillment a single item but with sublimation, cut and sew method, it that work?


Don't get me wrong, _anything_ can be single-item fulfilled. But at what cost? 

You can do it, but will people pay for it.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

This is true... We can do single items.. but there is a cost!

Single one colors are like $45 to avoid that option all together


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

thecheap said:


> can I fulfillment a single item but with sublimation, cut and sew method, it that work?


We do not do that


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

splathead said:


> Vast majority of fulfillment orders are a single item.
> 
> You ready to start _screen printing_ single items?


We (sadly) do this now with one of our contracts... but they pay.. and just change their customers haha.. but its not something my guys like to do


----------



## thecheap (Jun 12, 2013)

so what is the price customer will pay for 1 single item? maybe is business for me


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

thecheap said:


> so what is the price customer will pay for 1 single item? maybe is business for me


It all depends on #of colors and what the customer wants. We get car guys wanting custom shirts like we have done for other members of the local car club. Many of them want dark color shirts so dye sub not a option unless I were to have full dye sub. I have had some spent $200+ on a single shirt although we will usually print 6 to fill the press once.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

TGFS . 

(Thank God For Sean)


----------

